# Decodificador para manejo de display a 7 segmentos



## ocierD (Feb 11, 2006)

Hola a todos, quiero que me ayuden a armar un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos, lo que pasa es que nos dieron un circuito integrado (7447), y nos dijeron que compráramos un display catodo ó anodo, podria alguien decirme cual es la diferencia?, y decirme que patas del 7447 van conectadas al display de 7 segmentos, o que me digan como conectar todo, por favor, espero que no sea mucha molestia y gracias.


----------



## Evelyn Elizabeth Salazar (Feb 12, 2006)

La diferencia es en la alimentacion anodo es positivo y catodo a tierra.

En cuanto al 7447, busaca su pdf allí esta bien explicado y lo puedes simular en el workbench.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 8, 2006)

Como decían anteriormente con el pdf se soluciona, por ahi encontre una simulación que hice de un contador binario que muestra salida decimal gracias a este deco.

adjunto la imágen y si alguien necesita la simulación me dice y la subo.

Saludos


----------



## gil003 (May 7, 2006)

ocierD dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, quiero que me ayuden a armar un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos, lo que pasa es que nos dieron un circuito integrado (7447), y nos dijeron que compráramos un display catodo ó anodo, podria alguien decirme cual es la diferencia?, y decirme que patas del 7447 van conectadas al display de 7 segmentos, o que me digan como conectar todo, por favor, espero que no sea mucha molestia y gracias.



Tal vez ya encontraste la respuesta, pero por si alguien mas llega a necesitar ahondar mas el tema expongo lo siguiente.
El integrado 7446, 7447 y  7448 se pueden utilizar para usarlos como decodificadores, la diferencia entre estos es el voltaje dell driver (driver whit volt (15 o 30) open collector Output pero dado que para nuestro decodificador estas entradas no las usaremos, ahora bien  tu circuito lo alimentaras con 5 volts y tendras que poner unas resistencias (270 ohms para evitar quemar los segmentos) a las salidas para el display de 7 segmentos  ( es decir entre las salidas del integrado a las entradas del display).
La configuracion del 7447, 7446 y 7448 ( que tienen 16 pines)
pin1= B (inputs)
pin2= C(inputs)
pin3= Lamp test ( al tener armado tu circuito y conectar este pin a VCC (voltaje positivo) se deberan prender todos tus segmentos del display)
pin4 =  RB out put
pin5= RB Input
pin6= D(inputs)
pin7= A(inputs)
pin 8= Gnd (tierra)
pin9=  e (output)
pin10= d (output) 
pin11= c (output)
pin12= b (output)
pin13= a (output)
pin14=g (output)
pin15=f (output)
pin16= Vcc( voltaje positivo)


----------



## aida_j (Sep 18, 2006)

hola me gustaria que me ayudaran necesito hacer un proyecto con un sensor lm35 con un  adc0804 pero necesito usar un decodificador y a su vez que salga en display podrian ayudarme?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 18, 2006)

aida_j dijo:
			
		

> hola me gustaria que me ayudaran necesito hacer un proyecto con un sensor lm35 con un  adc0804 pero necesito usar un decodificador y a su vez que salga en display podrian ayudarme?



Hola, lo que ocupa es un deco de binario a 7 segmentos, aquí mismo en el foro, Mamu puso la matrícula de uno de ellos, ahora que si lo quiere hacer con LCD cheque este link
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos15/termometro-digital/termometro-digital.shtml
http://www.x-robotics.com/

Saludos


----------



## cfelipe40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola buenas tardes te recomiendo el circuito que aparece en este link ya yo lo hice y funciono  perfecto bueno utilice un 7490 y un 7447 y un display de anodo comun...espero que te sirva es muy bueno.
*http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/Contador LED de 7 segmentos.htm*


    Ademas me gustaria algun consejo de los lectores de este foro en cuanto a como poner el  contador en REGRESIVO osea que cuente de adelante hacia atras (5,4,3,2,1,0) y si en todo caso el circuito de este link no sirve para el conteo regresivo os pido me recomienden algun otro o como modificar este


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 27, 2006)

cfelipe40 dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes te recomiendo el circuito que aparece en este link ya yo lo hice y funciono  perfecto bueno utilice un 7490 y un 7447 y un display de anodo comun...espero que te sirva es muy bueno.
> *http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/Contador LED de 7 segmentos.htm*
> 
> 
> Ademas me gustaria algun consejo de los lectores de este foro en cuanto a como poner el  contador en REGRESIVO osea que cuente de adelante hacia atras (5,4,3,2,1,0) y si en todo caso el circuito de este link no sirve para el conteo regresivo os pido me recomienden algun otro o como modificar este



Hola hay CI que permiten contar ascendente o descendente como el 74192 o si su contador esta hecho con FF JK, puede utilizarse la Q' como entrada  de reloj del siguiente FF.

Saludos


----------



## cfelipe40 (Sep 28, 2006)

hola bueno en realidad no entiendo mucho tu explicacion soy nuevo en este mundo y la verdad  es que solo me e dedicado a armar algunos de los proyectos publicados por internet arriba publique un link del proyecto que tengo armado me intaresa saber como lo pongo a contar en reverso...gracias
 De todas maneras me bajare la información del componente que me mencionastes para revisarlo...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 28, 2006)

cfelipe40 dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno en realidad no entiendo mucho tu explicacion soy nuevo en este mundo y la verdad  es que solo me e dedicado a armar algunos de los proyectos publicados por internet arriba publique un link del proyecto que tengo armado me intaresa saber como lo pongo a contar en reverso...gracias
> De todas maneras me bajare la información del componente que me mencionastes para revisarlo...



Hola, es el siguiente y tiene las entradas para elejir el conteo ascendente/descendente

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>

Saludos


----------

